# What is some of Your Favorite Old Music?



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2014)

The "girl groups" of the 60's


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## pchrise (Oct 14, 2014)

*Henry Mancini - Theme from A Summer Place http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRu4aLAG2AI*

*While Driving down on the golden gate brige with the ocean in full view
And 
*     [h=1]Moon River - Andy Williams[/h]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA*


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks SeaBreeze never heard "Old Friends/Bookends" very poignant since I am 70. Thank God for memories. Most of my older friends are still around. Just never get to see them.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

pchrise it is bedtime and I wish I had this music on in the bedroom. I bet I would have one peaceful night with no nightmares. Thanks!


----------



## pchrise (Oct 14, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> pchrise it is bedtime and I wish I had this music on in the bedroom. I bet I would have one peaceful night with no nightmares. Thanks!



You are so welcome!!  Sweet dreams


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

Fave music... hmmmn. Roy Orbison,some of the Beatles[not all]mainly classical and jazz to be honest.


----------



## Fern (Oct 15, 2014)

Heard the "Bay city Rollers' this morning singing Summer Love, it's brilliant.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrcQaptZleI


----------



## Pam (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Way too many to just pick a couple.


----------



## john1948 (Oct 15, 2014)

I like this type


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 15, 2014)

Funny to call it 'old' ... ha! I liked some early rock from the '50's, but the rock or the 60's and 70's was my favorite...way too much to list! I also liked DoWop!


----------



## Steve (Oct 15, 2014)

Actually I really enjoy listening to a few classical pieces.. Now they are OLD !!!

Bolero by Ravel
4 seasons by Vivaldi
Gershwin

Just to name a few ...............


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been a fan of Doo Wop almost my entire life, well, since I have been listening to music anyway. Arlene Smith, the original lead singer left the group some years ago, but still makes cameo appearances with them from time to time and she can still belt it out. Jackie Landry, another one of the original Chantels died a few years back. She would sing a few solos during their concerts and had a smooth voice, unlike Arlene's. I saw the Chantels in concert in New York one time and also on the same show that night was Kenny Vance and the Planatones. One desire I always had was to see a show inside the Apollo Theater. That's where it all started with Alan Freed, who was also known as Moondog. I don't know his history, but he was a disc jockey that discovered many street corner groups in New York, maybe Frankie Lymon, I think, may have been one of the groups. Doo Wop, it just doesn't get any better than that. BTW, I have maybe 200-300 Doo Wop songs downloaded on my computer. The Chantels still appear on the PBS series of Doo Wop.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

The King, of course, and he will never be old...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 17, 2014)

Aww Ralphy, you are his number one fan.


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2014)

OK, here is one. Kenny Vance and the Planatones. Probably the greatest make-over artist in the business. He mainly focuses on remakes of Doo Wop. When you finish listening to this song, check out his other music. I saw Kenny in concert a few times and has never disappointed with giving a great performance. I think Kenny is still on hiatus right now due to singing so many shows that he over-used his vocal chords. The lead guitarist is still with him. The backup singers that look like a couple of thugs switch off now and then with a few other guys. Kenny has great falsetto.






I want to add this one also. The Knockouts. Only two left now, but they still got it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2014)

For me, definitely Classic Rock, as in Styx, Boston, Heart, Deep Purple, Bad Company, AC/DC, Santana, Chicago, ELO, Queen, Steppenwolf, Grand Funk Railroad and so on. Then there is, Three Dog Night, Safaris, Ventures, Paul Revere/Raiders, Blood-Sweat-Tears and so on. From there, add on, The Bee Gee's, Casey & Sunshine Band, Kool & The Gang, Earth-Wind & Fire, and other Disco groups. Also, throw in some Motown, Oldies and old (not "really old" though) Country. Country, as in Garth Brooks, George Strait, Brooks & Dunn, Terry Clark, Diamond Rio, Little Texas and so on. That's it.

Wife, Classic Rock, Motown, Oldies, Country (again, the "old" stuff, but not "really old") and Disco.


----------

